# nom d'utilisateur dans la barre des menus



## clory (30 Janvier 2010)

J ai cherché (peut-etre mal!) mais je n ai pas trouvé!

Comment fait t on pour mettre un nom à droite dans la barre des menus ?

Et tant que j y suis ....  : j ai un dossier dans le finder ou se trouvent tous mes fichiers et ce dossier a pour titre mon prenom et mon nom!J ai deja du mal a apprecier mon prenom quand il est prononcé alors le voir tous les jours sur mon mac  .....

Merci d avance a tous pour vos futures reponses !


----------



## anneee (30 Janvier 2010)

Préf système/ compte/ option et cocher "afficher le menu permutation rapide d'utilisateur comme" et choisir nom:


Voir la pièce jointe 23873


----------



## jp.pilet (31 Janvier 2010)

clory a dit:


> J ai cherché (peut-etre mal!) mais je n ai pas trouvé!
> 
> Comment fait t on pour mettre un nom à droite dans la barre des menus ?
> 
> ...



Bonjour
est-ce le nom donnée à ta "petite maison" ? Si oui ATTENTION, surtout ne pas la renommer directement. Tu as déjà d'autres fils là-dessus, que je n'ai pas en mémoire. sois passer par le terminal soit un petit logiciel  qui fait ça pour toi.
Mais les sages de MacG vont te dire cela mieux que moi
cordialement JP


----------



## clory (31 Janvier 2010)

Oui c est le nom donné à la petite maison!
Et come en ce qui concerne les ordis j ai deux mains gauches , je ne toucherais a rien!

En tout cas merci à toi , je vais donc attendre la réponse des sages !!


----------



## salamander (1 Février 2010)

Moi la bidouille c'est pas mon truc, aussi j'ai préféré directement graver mon prénom à l'opinel à côté du pad !!!

Bon ok,ok, je sors...:rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Février 2010)

clory a dit:


> Oui c est le nom donné à la petite maison!
> Et come en ce qui concerne les ordis j ai deux mains gauches , je ne toucherais a rien!
> 
> En tout cas merci à toi , je vais donc attendre la réponse des sages !!



Les sages doivent bosser  Va voir là 

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/renommer-dossier-maison-dossier-de-depart-242780.html


----------

